# More MP3s of gaming sessions for you to listen to



## logan9a (Jul 18, 2007)

The Haunted House (published module, available in the Curse of Cthulhu book)

These are uncensored.

Part 1

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/vhJUeCW303861/07 14 Part 1.mp3.html

Part 2

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/xZXyEK303862/07 14 Part 2.mp3.html

Part 3

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/RkTWVrq303860/07 14 Part 3.mp3.html

Part 4

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/3ssB86303923/07 14 Part 4.mp3.html

Part 5

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/79o0SEc303924/07 14 Part 5.mp3.html


The haunted house, continued (SAT JULY 14 session)

Note that on this one, part way through we had 3 gamers show up to play, two of which had never done this system before.  So, if you are wanting to, you can learn a bit on how the system is set up.  If you don’t want to hear the newbie walk through it, fast forward over that bit.  During the introduction, I had to step hard on a newbie who was talking more than listening.  Since my purpose is getting into the game quickly and moving forward, I didn’t feel bad about it.  He took no offense and shaped up to do very well.  I look forward to having them back in the future.

Part 1

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/fPBZE304080/haunted house part 2 part 1.mp3.html

Part 2

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/uZ5x1G304115/haunted house part 2 part 2.mp3.html

Part 3

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/49WG8304116/haunted house part 2 part 3.mp3.html

Part 4

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/QsuuB304114/haunted house part 2 part 4.mp3.html

Part 5

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/wagUw304126/haunted house part 2 part 5.mp3.html

Part 6

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/hBCjfA304127/haunted house part 2 part 6.mp3.html

Part 7
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/8Z6hO304125/haunted house part 2 part 7.mp3.html

Part 8

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/VtrWu304177/haunted house part 2 part 8.mp3.html

Part 9

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/VievWhz304178/haunted house part 2 part 9.mp3.html

Yes, this coming weekend (the 20th and 21st of July) I am planning on running the continuation of this.  I have NO IDEA if it will get solved then or if I will just be torturing the PC’s, but I know that they HATE letting go of a mystery till they solve it.



If you enjoyed these and would like to get in on the game (in person, Hoffman Estates, IL), please contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Jul 22, 2007)

More

Murder of Ackroid

Part 1:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/JaQeZKJ307186/Ackroid1.mp3.html

Part 2:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/KC1sRgV307203/Ackroid2.mp3.html

Part 3:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/6jzsVdX307213/Ackroid3.mp3.html

Part 4:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/G6BfcTg307226/Ackroid4.mp3.html

Part 5:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/vfJ9231307298/Ackroid5.mp3.html

Part 6:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/Mt3S0w307353/Ackroid6.mp3.html

Part 7:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/MbLPmmb307385/Ackroid7.mp3.html




Veiled Lady

Part 1:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/XjokHu307398/Veiled1.mp3.html

Part 2:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/Tz828307407/Veiled2.mp3.html



If you enjoyed these and would like to get in on the game (in person, Hoffman Estates, IL), please contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Jul 23, 2007)

Haunted House – the last part.  Explanation:  The program crashed on me so I had to attempt to reconstruct it.  We’ll see what happens with that.  The last part (below) is only a little over an hour long.  It was a very nice session.  I hope the recovery has worked but if it is still broken AND you are willing to fix it, please send me an e-mail.  I’ve put over six hours into fixing it and think my remaining time would be better spent preparing more adventures.

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/5nrZ51D307546/House3.mp3.html


----------



## logan9a (Jul 23, 2007)

BTW - to alleviate confusion, the one track of the haunted house - the third session is COMPLETE.  Didn't take them long to solve it when they got back together this last FRI.


----------



## logan9a (Jul 25, 2007)

Some folks have asked me to put these on to a pod cast thing; I don't know much about podcast'ers but I've done my best to put some here.  (Note, the slow process of uploading continues).

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/200707_archive.html


----------



## logan9a (Jul 25, 2007)

One of my gamers sent me a post concerning the very last part of the Haunted House module which stated "might wanna explain what happened at the end of the haunted house, its 
really cut up and basicaly goes from the train back from detriot to 
about 30 seconds of choppy combat to end of mission."  I wish to apologize for the condition of that MP3.  










SPOILERS FOLLOW










SERIOUSLY, IF YOU ARE A PLAYER AND HOPE TO ONE DAY PLAY IN THE BEST MODULE I'VE EVER READ, READ NO FURTHER!











For those who want the quick and dirty explanation of what happened, the crappiest psychic power available in the game was used to help solve the module.

The players had narrowed down that the problem was in the wood.  They then put together Gaelic + oak + problems at the saw mill = spirit in the big oak fireplace mantle.  There was some confusion as to exactly what sort of spirit it was but they eventually figured out 'druid'.

The guy who has the psychic empathy (aka Dianna Troy) went and touched the big oak mantle piece and found out it really, really hated the party.  He then said "There's an evil spirit in this thing!" at which point it jumped out and did it's best to kill them.  It lost after an exciting combat.  

That was the end of the Haunted House module.  I highly recommend purchasing it (Find the book 'Curse of Cthulhu' from Chaosium, last adventure in there).

Again, I apologize to the crappy quality of that last part.  The program crashed and I did my best to rebuild it.  Sorry.


On a completely different note, I'd like to thank everyone from all over the world who has been e-mailing me on the various MP3's.  I'm glad you are enjoying them and we look to have some more up for you this weekend.

Logan

If you enjoyed these and would like to get in on the game (in person, Hoffman Estates, IL), please contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Jul 30, 2007)

The Daughter of Set

This module is one of the free downloads from Yog at:
http://www.yog-sothoth.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5
It has been heavily modified.  There are four parts to this module (the rest are on their way) and it serves as a set up to the soon to be posted ‘Spirits over Arkham’ (also heavily modified and from the same site).

I’d also like to thank FNH of the Yog boards who taught me how to clean up the sound and increase the quality substantially.  Thanks!

Part 1: 

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/gitzKX311306/set1.mp3.html

Part 2:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/4g70M311339/set2.mp3.html

Part 3:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/w7GbF311375/set3.mp3.html

Part 4 (final):

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/cAQM2311397/set4.mp3.html


If you enjoyed these and would like to get in on the game (in person, Hoffman Estates, IL), please contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Aug 1, 2007)

Common Courtesy (From the Mortal Coils book)

Part 1:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/VqLFFQ0311437/common1.mp3.html


Part 2:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/UgzAhK6311438/common2.mp3.html


Part 3 (final):

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/55CD08311436/common3.mp3.html


----------



## moonmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing...i love best..


----------



## logan9a (Aug 5, 2007)

I am glad you enjoy them!  Hopefully, you'll visit Illinois some day (just for game, not a lot else to see here, I'm afraid).


----------



## logan9a (Aug 6, 2007)

Turn to Stone

Jeff Moeller (author of various modules including "Common Courtesy") had sent me one to playtest called "Turn to Stone". It is a preview for a MULA he is writing called "Sevenfold Path". Playtesters include Andy, Kyle, Joe, Shawn. 

Next up for the Kinley Brothers - SEE what happens when they go to a foreign country and are denied guns! WITNESS the pain of the Icelandic government!

I would like to apologize in advance to anyone in or from Iceland.



Iceland1

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/yBEWFG314915/Iceland1.mp3.html

Iceland2

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/DNh4an314941/Iceland2.mp3.html

Iceland3

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/H4M0BUi315050/Iceland3.mp3.html

Iceland4

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/PvABL315051/Iceland4.mp3.html

Iceland5

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/6XhSuG315049/Iceland5.mp3.html

Iceland6

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/wye0CC315100/Iceland6.mp3.html

Iceland7

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/uxm3TZa315101/Iceland7.mp3.html

Iceland8

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/myhWc315099/Iceland8.mp3.html

Iceland9
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/T7sV0p315194/Iceland9.mp3.html

Iceland10 (final)

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/0GrBgat315195/Iceland10.mp3.html

Iceland11 (very short extra bit)

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/XU8OSZH315193/Iceland11.mp3.html



If you enjoyed these and would like to get in on the game (in person, Hoffman Estates, IL), please contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com


----------



## logan9a (Aug 13, 2007)

New material for FRI night - the playing of the dreamlands module "Pickman's Student" (7 parts) is available at http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html

I am publishing it first at this location first because people were telling me they were having problems downloading it from Best Sharing.

Enjoy!

Logan


----------



## logan9a (Aug 21, 2007)

Bunch of new stuff up.


You can either get individual game MP3's here:

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html

or subscribe to the podcast here:

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/rss.xml


Hope you enjoy them!

Logan


----------



## logan9a (Aug 26, 2007)

Dark Dreams MP3 (of table top roleplay) is up.


----------



## logan9a (Aug 31, 2007)

All Heroic Cthulhu stuff can now be found at:  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi?board=general


----------

